# 25ft Bumper pull camper $4500



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

25ft bumper pull has had new roof installed last year along with 4 brand new tires. AC blows very cold and has 2 8.5 gal propane tanks. Sleeps 5-6. Hitch and sway bars included. Call/txt or PM James at 713-314-6964.


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

sold


----------

